# pregnancy



## keosha45 (Apr 29, 2012)

i want to know when should i get pregnant


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

You need to be more specific in your question.

Are you asking when in your cycle to try to make a babe?

or

When's a good time in life to have a child?


----------



## WestCoastMarisa (May 23, 2012)

I have the same question: is this about your cycle, or where/how in your life you should try to get pregnant?
If it's the latter, here are some thoughts:
- half of pregnancies are planned.
- talk with your partner about your plans as co-parents.

- see your doctor or midwife for a pre-conception check-up.

- discuss any prescription medications you are taking and consider replacing them with ones that are safe for pregnancy

- discuss any concerns you may have about genetic conditions in your family - consider genetic testing or counselling

- talk about taking folic acid, vitamin D and calcium

- have your iron levels checked

- update your vaccinations - Mumps, measles and Rubella (MMR) and Tetanus, if you're due for a booster.

- get dental work out of the way before becoming pregnant (few complications and restrictions if you're not pregnant)

- try to stop smoking if you smoke.

- stop drinking alcohol, or taking recreational drugs - if you do.

- limit your intake of salt and caffeine (note that caffeine withdrawal can be a big deal and moreso if you're pregnant).

- assess what your exposure to workplace and environmental toxins is like

- start or continue to be physically active (yoga, swimming, hiking)

I found this page was handy in walking through those steps: http://www.motheringtouch.ca/pregnancy/0th-trimester


----------

